# children being naughty



## dhinf323 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi!!! I am working mom of two. I am really worried about their safety when I am at work. The elder one is 5th grad but younger one is still naughty. Once they get back home after school and you have no clue what mess they create. I even hired a maid. After that I bought this home security monitoring systems to keep a track on them. What other measures/ precautions do you take to keep an eye on your children?


----------



## VsAngela (Aug 12, 2015)

What kind of mess are they making?

Toys? Dishes?


----------



## Ray Merchant (Sep 20, 2021)

dhinf. Same issue. But I use total security service they provide best home security systems service.


----------

